# Campo Grande um giro pela Morena



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Belíssima coletânea da nossa querida morena do Centro-Oeste! 

Uma das capitais que mais crescem no Brasil. Impressiona ver CG! 

Parabéns!!! :applause:


----------



## [email protected]@neiro (Feb 12, 2010)

Ponta Poranense said:


> ^^
> 
> Obrigado a todos pelos comentários, 2018 foi um ano de virada para Cidade Morena que passou maus bocados na administração anterior, mas tudo que é ruim também passa 2019 promete até o final do próximo anos duas obras importantes devem estar prontas ou próximas de sua conclusão, fora outras melhorias que a capital vem sofrendo. Mais um vez obrigado a visita e feliz ano novo!


Além disso, parece que sairá a nova licitação do lendário aquário, que ao ser concluído, vai ser muito importante para a cidade.


----------

